# Liberal tolerance on display...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Liberal tolerance on display...

http://www.examiner.com/article/liberals-call-for-killing-of-6-year-old-conservative?cid=db_articles

*Liberals call for killing of 6 year old conservative*
www.examiner.com
A six year named Isaac Anthony starred in a video, posted by PatriotUpdate.com, on which he gave 10 reasons not to vote for President Obama. The video has been


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Liberalism truly is a mental disorder. It's very apparent it lacks the capacity for ANY level of critical thinking, and bases its beliefs directly from emotion only.

Pathetic. A really, REALLY hope a lot of people wake up this November. I'm all set with living in a shithole 3rd world country...


----------

